# termo / caldera



## Gringuita Latina

Hi all,

I am translating the responses to a questionnaire carried out among managers of central heating/boiler retail outlets. 

I am a little confused about the difference between 'termo' and 'caldera' in Spanish, as dictionaries tell me they both mean 'boiler' in English. Further to that I am not sure of the best translation for 'calentador' or 'calentador estanco' which I think are referring to hot water tanks, which we would also call a 'boiler' in English!

I have some example sentences here, and would be really grateful if you could help me with the correct English terminologies for the highligthed words:

Por precio y varió la normativa y un *calendator estanco *es caro y prefieren poner un* termo*.

Porque la gente no tiene dinero y estan cambiando las *calderas*. Prefieren los *termos electricos*.

Pues por problemas normativos. Se ponen mas *termos* y menos *calentadores*. Por lo menos en mi zona.


Mil gracias...

GL


----------



## Ray Dijoom

Hi,

I'm sorry but my English isn't good enough for explain the item properly.

En la terminología utilizada en el sector se utiliza termo o calentador para el aparato que calienta agua sanitaria (cocina y baño), mientras que caldera sería el aparato que además calienta el agua para la calefacción. No se utiliza el término termo para un aparato de uso en calefacción.

Sin entrar en temas técnicos, calentadores de gas, termos eléctricos, no tienen suficiente capacidad para calentar el agua de una calefacción de manera óptima.

Una caldera estanca es un tipo de caldera (gas) que sustituye a las calderas atmosféricas (desde el año 2010 están prohibidas de forma general en España).

I hope to have been of help


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Thank you so much Ray Dijoom for your explanation - es una gran ayuda 

Permiteme una pregunta más - ¿qué sería un 'calentador' entonces? Esta frase me confunde:

'Pues por problemas normativos. Se ponen mas termos y menos calentadores. Por lo menos en mi zona.'

Para mi no veo diferencia entre termos y calentadores.

Mil gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Podria ser que 'termo' = 'tankless water heaters' (que se montan en la pared y mantienen el agua caliente pero no contiene el agua en un tanque)

y 'calentador estanco' = 'storage water heater' ? (también para calentar el agua sanitaria pero a traves de tener unt anque que contiene el agua y la calienta todo a la vez)

?

If anyone knows for sure the correct names in English, I would be very grateful... I wonder if one of them is a 'combi boiler' but I am not sure what that is.

Thanks,
GL


----------



## Ray Dijoom

Cuando se habla de termo se entiende un aparato electrico (un acumulador de agua) y calentador (o caldera) se suele entender a gas.

Los problemas normativos se refieren a la entrada en vigor de la ley (concretamenete un reglamento) a la que antes hacía referencia, el RITE, que afecta a los aparatos a gas. Las calderas y calentadores atmosféricos ya no se pueden utilizar en la mayoría de los casos, hay que utilizar un tipo de caldera llamada estanca, más cara que la atmóferica.

<<Podria ser que 'termo' = 'tankless water heaters' (que se montan en la  pared y mantienen el agua caliente pero no contiene el agua en un  tanque)>>

No. Los termos de gas no contienen agua, los eléctricos sí. De hecho estos últimos son básicamente un depósito de agua que se va calentando mediante una resistencia eléctrica.


<<'calentador estanco' = 'storage water heater' ? (también para calentar  el agua sanitaria pero a traves de tener unt anque que contiene el agua y  la calienta todo a la vez)>>

No, no tiene nada que ver con eso. La caldera estanca es un tipo de caldera que toma aire del exterior mediante una chimenea formada por  dos tubos concéntricos: uno de entrada y otro de salida de aire, y no toman el aire del interior del recinto (como las atmosféricas).

'storage water heater' sería (conceptualmente) algo parecido a un termo eléctrico


----------



## Ray Dijoom

Te resumo un poco la información y aclaro algún concepto.

*Termo* - eléctrico, solo agua caliente sanitaria
*Calentador* - a gas, solo agua caliente sanitaria

Termo y calentador en lenguaje de la calle se utilizan indistintamente, aunque el término *termo* se refiera a un recipiente que mantiene la temperatura del contenido, de ahí que sea el nombre adecuado al calentador eléctrico. También se le da el nombre de termo a "Vacuum flask", aunque en este contexto no tenga nada que ver.

*Caldera* - a gas, agua caliente sanitaria y calefacción, puede ser atmosférica o estanca, y estas últimas de condensación, bajo NOX, ... (para complicarlo un poco más)

Estos términos son los que normalmente se utilizan en español de España y en lenguaje técnico para definir los diferentes aparatos.


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Gracias de nuevo Ray Dijoom, tus explicaciones y descripciones me han ayudado mucho a entender los productos mismos. 


El problema es que no tengo idea cómo traducir estos tipos de caldera al inglés... si alguién me podría ayudar con los términos en inglés, les agradecería mucho.

GL


----------



## rodelu2

Si acumula agua calentada: *storage water heater.*
Si calienta a medida que el agua circula: *inline water heater o tankless water heater.*
Los que acumulan son calentados por gas o por electricidad; los tankless calientan con gas casi sin excepción.


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Gracias Rodelu y Ray para sus respuestas y paciencia conmigo  

Ray Djoom andamos cruzados ya que respondí a tu mensaje anterior sin ver el resumen que escribiste después... éste último me ayudó mucho, creo que ahora entiendo.

Lo que me confundia era que 'termo' y 'calentador' como dices son cosas similares, que se puede nombrar indistintamente como dices... pero en mi texto distinguen entre los dos, en esta frase: 'Por precio y varió la normativa y un *calendator estanco *es caro y prefieren poner un* termo*.'

Creo que voy a usarlo asi:

termo = electric water heater
calentador estanco = gas hot water heater
caldera = boiler/central heating boiler

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.

GL


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Gracias Rodelu y Ray para sus respuestas y paciencia conmigo  

Ray Djoom andamos cruzados ya que respondí a tu mensaje anterior sin ver el resumen que escribiste después... éste último me ayudó mucho, creo que ahora entiendo.

Lo que me confundia era que 'termo' y 'calentador' como dices son cosas similares, que se puede nombrar indistintamente como dices... pero en mi texto distinguen entre los dos, en esta frase: 'Por precio y varió la normativa y un *calendator estanco *es caro y prefieren poner un* termo*.'

Creo que voy a usarlo asi:

termo = electric water heater
calentador estanco = gas hot water heater
caldera = boiler/central heating boiler

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.

GL


----------



## saturne

Los "termos" fueron los primeros aparatos inventado para calentar, por  medio de la electricidad, el agua sanitaria dentro de las casas,  "thermos" en griego significa calor.
Posteriormente y con la llegada  del gas, inventaron los calentadores de agua a gas para agua sanitaria,  en muchos sitios continuamos llamándolos "termos".
Después entraron  las calderas a gas, que como se ha dicho es para el agua sanitaria y  calefacción y también, aunque menos frecuente, se oye a veces llamarle  "termo".

En el mensaje #1  al decir "Por precio y varió la normativa y un *calendator estanco *es caro y prefieren poner un* termo*".
                               "Porque la gente no tiene dinero y están cambiando las *calderas*. Prefieren los *termos electricos*".

Aunque calentador y caldera son dos aparatos diferentes, creo que  aquí se está refiriendo a lo mismo.
De todas formas la traducción para caldera estanca  sería *"sealed combustion boiler"* or *"hermetic combustion boiler"* y en la mayoría de los hogares no están centralizada sino que son individuales.


----------



## rodelu2

saturne said:


> Los "termos" fueron los primeros aparatos inventado para calentar, por  medio de la electricidad, el agua sanitaria dentro de las casas  "thermos" en griego sigifica calor.
> Posteriormente y con la llegada  del gas, inventaron los calentadores de agua a gas para agua sanitaria,  en muchos sitios continuamos llamándolos "termos"
> Después entraron  las calderas a gas, que como se ha dicho es para el agua sanitaria y  calefacción y también, aunque menos frecuente, se oye a veces llamarle  "termo"
> 
> En el post #1  al decir "Por precio y varió la normativa y un *calendator estanco *es caro y prefieren poner un* termo*."
> "Porque la gente no tiene dinero y estan cambiando las *calderas*. Prefieren los *termos electricos*."
> 
> Aunque calentador y caldera son dos aparatos diferentes, creo que  aquí se está refiriendo a lo mismo.
> De todas formas la traducción para caldera estanca  sería *"sealed combustion boiler"* or *"hermetic combustion boiler"* y en la mayoría de los hogares no están centralizada sino que son individuales.



If you have a *sealed *or *hermetic* system, how does the air manages to get in to maintain combustion?


----------



## saturne

Sealed combustion means thar the air required for combustion is brought to the boiler's burner by means of a duct connected to the outdoors.
http://energyoptionsexplained.com/sealed-combustion-boilerfurnace/


----------



## maquirosa

Caldera estanca "sealed combustion boiler" y calentador estanco "sealed combustion heater".


----------

